# Best bow vise for the money



## kchevy89 (Nov 1, 2018)

I would like to get a bow vise but would like to know a good vise for the money. I'm not trying to spend an arm and leg since I only work on my bow a hand full time a year. I looked on Lancaster Archery and they are way out of my budget range. any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I have a omp and really like it it's a lil high but it does what I need it to


----------



## Liverkiller1 (Jun 19, 2020)

I use a Ram bow vice for my helix ultra, got it in almost brand new condition on eBay for half the price, also bought on of the orange bike mounts for quick simple things that don’t need to be leveled out perfectly


----------



## Liverkiller1 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## BLPrarie (Jul 24, 2020)

I like the idea of the orange bike mount to hold your bow rather than laying on a table.


----------

